# Photo for Canadian Veterans. Location: the Netherlands, Hilversum, 1945.



## Wigger KF vd Horst (21 Mar 2005)

Is it possible that a Canadian Army-unit of the Canadian Scottish Regiment was at Hilversum, the Netherlands in 1945? And what was the name of that Army-unit?
Did the soldiers of the Canadian Scottish Regiment came only from BC or is it also possible they came also from other regions, like Ontario and was there also a base?
Was the Canadian Scottish Regiment the only one that has a badge which has an "X" that is almost is a
"square" with a crown in the middle at the top, or are there more Canadian army-units that have EXACTLY the same shape: 1) an "X"-,   2) a square-shape and 3) the crown? I have seen till now 13 badges with an "X", but only the Canadian Scottisch is like a "square". The other twelve are much more narrow.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (21 Mar 2005)

Wigger KF vd Horst said:
			
		

> Is it possible that a Canadian Army-unit of the Canadian Scottish Regiment was at Hilversum, the Netherlands in 1945? And what was the name of that Army-unit?



Yes



> Did the soldiers of the Canadian Scottish Regiment came only from BC or is it also possible they came also from other regions, like Ontario and was there also a base?



Yes, reinforcements were drawn from across Canada in the last months of WW II, so it is likely that reinforcements came from other provinces.   They did not have a "base", but they did have two other battalions serving in Canada.



> Was the Canadian Scottish Regiment the only one that has a badge which has an "X" that is almost is a
> "square" with a crown in the middle at the top, or are there more Canadian army-units that have EXACTLY the same shape:



The badge of the Calgary Highlanders is very similar.   Bear in mind the Canadian Scottish Regiment had different cap badges depending on the battalion - the 1st Battalion had squared off edges on the St. Andrew's Cross (it is not an "X"), the 2nd and 3rd Battalions rounded theirs.

See the pages on insignia at www.canadiansoldiers.com for the answers to your other questions.   Good luck.


----------



## Wigger KF vd Horst (22 Mar 2005)

I know the "X" is the St. Andrew's Cross, sorry - and I have also seen the badge of the Calgary Highlanders but it's much more narrow than the Canadian Scottish. 
Herewith you find two attachments. Allthough it's in perpective, the badge is more square than narrow, or not?
To make it all compleet, I will send a complete picture af the army-unit, where it goes all about. I hope some recognize this army-unit and it's location, which was Hilversum, the Netherlands.

In all honesty I have to say: I "met" a lot of Canadians on the internet and by e-mail, that gave me a lot of information about this issue. But I have still my doubts about some answers. Particulary about the badge. I did a lot of investigation lately and collect every Canadian Highlander badge there was. It's not a question of disbelieve by me but I do not want to hurt those who have done their very best to give me an answer to all my questions.


----------



## Wigger KF vd Horst (22 Mar 2005)

The Canadian Army-unit at Hilversum, the Netherlands. Between may and september 1945. The school in the background is a very special building of the famous Dutch architect Dudok. I hope someone can recognize the army-unit and tell me the which part it was of the Canadian 1st Army.


----------



## Wigger KF vd Horst (22 Mar 2005)

About the picture:
Location:  Hilversum, Ruysdaellaan / Fabritiuslaan, the Netherlands.
Building:  Schoolcomplex, Ruysdaelschool (& Fabritiusschool, not on the picture).
Photo shows:  155 Canadian Soldiers in front of the Ruysdaelschool.
Army:  1st Canadian Army (most likely)
Army-unit:  Unknown, but for sure a Canadian Highlander-unit.
Head-dress:  Tam-'o-shanter.
Badge:  Shows St. Andrew's Cross, In the top (probably) a crown.
Badge backing:  Tartan "plus" ( + ).

Do you remember or recognize some of the above mentioned data or
do you recognize the Army-unit on the photo, or
do you know the name of the army-unit;
please let me know.


----------

